# Giardia



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

what is the recommended treatment for giardia in goats?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Guessing it will be a sulfur antibiotic, but not sure which one or the dosage. It is a similar creature as coccidia and treatment for it is usually the same, at least in other species. Sorry, I know that's not much help. You could try asking a vet and then giving what dosage of the meds they recommend that is listed in this site (just guessing that they will probably recommend the wrong dose, since vets usually don't know goat dosages).


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

It's been addressed on here before, i found the thread:

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=10959.0 which has another DGI link in it too.

Safeguard is what the vet had me use on my dogs, I've heard it works on goats.

Albendazole and Metronidazole are 2 other meds that can be used.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you was wondering had a case years ago and none in many years but just wanted to know for future referance


----------

